# MILITARY PRESS!!!



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

:lift: Right guys I typed in search but couldnt find a poll for the military press I would start one myself but I dont know what weight ranges are realistic when it comes down to that. well would appreciate it if some one would make a poll that knows there stuff. Still learning and these polls help give me targets and goals to me:lift:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I've done 140kg for strict reps many years ago in the seated BB version, was my all time favorite delt exercise.

Not having a training partner put an end to it for me though.

I tried the standing version, working up to a strict (no leg drive) 120kg for a double, but never liked it as much, I feel it is more a functional exercise than the seated version.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

great weight there nytol. I have just incorporated the standing military press into my routine. I am lifting 30kg as well as a standard olympic bar (10kg). I can lift more in the seated position though.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Your standing strict overhead press will "normally" be about 60-65% or so of your bench press.

Notice I say "normally" and "about", because everyone is different. These are just ballpark figures and your mileage may vary 

Obviously if you have spent years working on your bench, and have rarely done overhead pressing (e.g. powerlifters), your numbers for the OHP will be lower percentage-wise. Whereas if you have mostly done overhead work and rarely bench (e.g. strongman), it is likely that your overhead pressing may be 70% or more of your bench.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I love standing over head press - fav shoulder exercise by far. Must thank Big's signatures for putting me on to it. Same with Bent Over Rows.

I've done SOHP 60kg for 5 and regularly do 40kg for 12 with strict form - no leg assistance.

Awesome lifts there Nytol!

Leeston, an Olympic bar is more like 20kg/45lbs than 10kg. So you've just added 10kg to your lifts without knowing!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

This is one of my fav exercises, not a big lifter with it but find it a great delt workout. 50k standing, which is a little less than 60% of my bench so I will be working to increase this

I use a log lift bar when I can, cant add any weight to it.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I love the OHP. I now do Clean & press after dead lifting and its a killer!


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't do the standing version as I hurt my back with sh1tty form when I was starting out, consequently I just do seated with either the barbell or DB's. Maybe I'll have another go at standing when my disc prob is sorted (not related to injury noted above).

Only lifted 55kg seated, probable 1rm of 60, happier doing 40-45kg safely. I lose about 5kg when using DB's.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

we do military press on seated machine with 90k-no stress on lower back, hopefully this will build delts


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I've done 140kg for strict reps many years ago in the seated BB version, was my all time favorite delt exercise.
> 
> Not having a training partner put an end to it for me though.
> 
> I tried the standing version, working up to a strict (no leg drive) 120kg for a double, but never liked it as much, I feel it is more a functional exercise than the seated version.


140k is big! nice pressing no wonder yer training partner disapered you killed him off lol!

ive done 100k seated strict for 8,but i like the smith machine where ive done 120k for 5 or 6

standing is hard ive done 110k with a knee push but could actually strict press 100k standing for 1


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the most i have done on front mill press is 110kg for 8 reps on a smith machine


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

paul,i read dorians book, thats what he does smith machine press maybe do this winter for few months-do you agree that presses are better for mass than laterals etc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate without question, laterals are very usefull and in my opinion should be in every BB training routine but Mass builders like pressing should take priority


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I like these too, but clean and press is the daddy!


----------



## mentzers fan (Sep 1, 2007)

i do seated smith m/c press followed by standing d/b lat. raises(every other week go down the rack) this is working exremely well, especially with controlled negatives!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have noticed that alot of my threads are totally unessercary >p but some like this one can hold on for quite a while hehe ....  I need to get all my strength up


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have done standing 180kg in gym with olympic bar, obviously that is with a leg push, strict not sure but can rep out with 160 seated on smith machine. I used to hold the sussex overhead log press record years ago when i was about 23 at a strong man meet, cant remeber the amount 130-140 i think, but then some guy called ollie thompson (whos he lol) broke it a few years ago lol.

Any one find they get an awesome back workout from standing military overhead pressing?? I do shoulders usually on a thursday, if i do them heavy, my lats kill the next day and i cant or dont need to train back....


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Magic Torch said:


> I like these too, but clean and press is the daddy!


Hell yeah


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> I have done standing 180kg in gym with olympic bar, obviously that is with a leg push, strict not sure but can rep out with 160 seated on smith machine. I used to hold the sussex overhead log press record years ago when i was about 23 at a strong man meet, cant remeber the amount 130-140 i think, but then some guy called ollie thompson (whos he lol) broke it a few years ago lol.
> 
> Any one find they get an awesome back workout from standing military overhead pressing?? I do shoulders usually on a thursday, if i do them heavy, my lats kill the next day and i cant or dont need to train back....


thats big mate 180k!! i think your lats hurt because if your like me i lean back slightly this allows you to use the upper chest almost like a spring,it wasnt like i actually worked my lats but cleaning and pressing would leave an ache for sure specially lower trapiezius.

ollie thompson trains at forest gym with a buddy of mine hes injured at mo but awsomely strong still


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I have done standing 180kg in gym with olympic bar, obviously that is with a leg push,


That is seriously impressive mate, I think the only person I have ever seen do that much standing is ex WSM Gary Taylor when I saw him at a gym opening.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> thats big mate 180k!! i think your lats hurt because if your like me i lean back slightly this allows you to use the upper chest almost like a spring,it wasnt like i actually worked my lats but cleaning and pressing would leave an ache for sure specially lower trapiezius.
> 
> ollie thompson trains at forest gym with a buddy of mine hes injured at mo but awsomely strong still


Yeah i feel it im my lats when bench as well, not as much tho.

I know ollie, he lives in same town as me lol

Think i know who your " mate is" as well


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> That is seriously impressive mate, I think the only person I have ever seen do that much standing is ex WSM Gary Taylor when I saw him at a gym opening.


Ollie thompson has done 185kg i think, his was much easier than mine as well, i didnt quite lock my arms out fully on 180kg, but then again dont do it that much as prefer dumbells as like i said i get too much of a back workout from them.... ok if pushed for time or having to miss workout tho.

Then again ollie prob outweighs me by 4st lol


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

my shoulders crunch when i do military press hav to bring my elbows forward a little to stop it, is that ok to do i no its not fully hitting my shoulders but it must be better than nothingor should i just sack em if i can`t do em properly?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Seated barbell over head press 225lb for 10 reps.


----------

